# Winchester Power Point Versus Extreme point?



## sorrydog (Oct 24, 2015)

I shoot a 308 and always have used winchester 150 grain power points (my gun likes them) with success.  Went to Wally world to buy more bullets but they only had the Extreme Points in stock. Any of you used these and your reviews? Going to shoot some tomorrow just to see if it changes my scope setting tomorrow.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 24, 2015)

Never heard of them I don't think, put the plain ol power point is some good rounds


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 24, 2015)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Never heard of them I don't think, put the plain ol power point is some good rounds



Agreed.  Killed many of deer with them.  Not knocking Remington cork but my 308 as just always shot better groups with the winchester.  It's a gun thing I guess.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you talking about the new deer season xp when you say extreme points?  If so I read a article about them the other day. They are a spin off of the old silver tips. Instead of the large section of exposed lead it's a polymer tip. It differs from standard tipped projectiles in the fact that the tip is larger. Open a box up. They look like they'll cause massive trauma.


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 24, 2015)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Are you talking about the new deer season xp when you say extreme points?  If so I read a article about them the other day. They are a spin off of the old silver tips. Instead of the large section of exposed lead it's a polymer tip. It differs from standard tipped projectiles in the fact that the tip is larger. Open a box up. They look like they'll cause massive trauma.



Thats the ones I got.  I know some had issues with the old silver tips just going straight through the deer.  These look pretty nasty!  We see, got to use them.  can;t find any soft points this time of the year.


----------



## Horns (Oct 24, 2015)

I picked up some for my 270 in 130 grain. They look nasty. A


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 24, 2015)

Horns said:


> I picked up some for my 270 in 130 grain. They look nasty. A



Good lets find out how they work---if I can find any deer!  All mine seem to have left the area!


----------



## Powerline (Oct 24, 2015)

I would really like to know if you get a pass through with these , I read they are designed to dump all the energy quick upon impact. I would like to find some of these in 7mm-08 and 7 Mag


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 25, 2015)

Powerline said:


> I would really like to know if you get a pass through with these , I read they are designed to dump all the energy quick upon impact. I would like to find some of these in 7mm-08 and 7 Mag



Thats what I hope will happen. I know from experience when the first silver tips came out, I had some folks at the camp I use to hunt in complained about them passing right through the deer with little damage. Will see if we ever get a chance to shot a deer.  I suspect its going to be later on and after they eat all the acorns in the woods.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 25, 2015)

I liked the Winchester Power Max 150gr(small hole HP's)in my Savage M110 308 win but I could'nt find them no where last year so I switched over to the Power Points 150gr!!! Seen the New XP's at Walmart recently but I'm goana hold off right now! If Yall have good results with them let us know!


----------



## sorrydog (Oct 25, 2015)

Bam Bam said:


> I liked the Winchester Power Max 150gr(small hole HP's)in my Savage M110 308 win but I could'nt find them no where last year so I switched over to the Power Points 150gr!!! Seen the New XP's at Walmart recently but I'm goana hold off right now! If Yall have good results with them let us know!



Did U see any changes in your scope settings when U switched?


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Oct 25, 2015)

I switched today. From power point to XP. The bullet holes from pp and XP touched at 50 yards. Now we get to see what they do on a deer. 

Power point: I've killed dozens with them. Very consistent performance. Penetration is very deep. Expansion is very controlled which often equates to 50-100 yard blood trails. Often, the exit hole and entry hole are same size (not very much bigger than bullet diameter), and blood can be spotty compared to a ballistic silvertip out of same gun. Interestingly, deer may run but every single bear or hog I've shot with power point dropped where it stood. The only deer that have dropped were spine shot. It must be noted that I find the accuracy of the PP to be pretty darn good for factory cheap ammo. Solid performer on whitetail, and IMO a heckuva lot more consistent than core lokt from a terminal and accuracy standpoint. 

XP: will post update ASAP


----------



## sorrydog (Nov 1, 2015)

Powerline said:


> I would really like to know if you get a pass through with these , I read they are designed to dump all the energy quick upon impact. I would like to find some of these in 7mm-08 and 7 Mag



If you didn't see my trend I posted "Moment of Impact" here's the pic.  First deer with the Extreme point.  It pretty much worked as advertised.  Neck shot from 70 yards and the exit wound was "NASTY!" U can see in the pic on the neck where the exit wound came through.  The deer about flipped backwards when it hit.My biggest fear was the bullet might go through like the old silver tips that first came out.  I'm sold on them.  The only issue is I suspect it will ruin a quarter with a shoulder shot.


----------



## apkorda (Nov 1, 2015)

*Sup X has great pass-through*

That is a cool pic...

below is an 11 pt my daughter and I shared in last week.  .243 100gr SuperX - blew apart the left shoulder (felt the bone-shards while field-dressing) and exited the right side of the neck.  He ran at full sprint for 65 yards then laid down waiting for his ride out of the woods.


----------



## sorrydog (Nov 1, 2015)

So my suspension is right?  I remember when the first 7 mags came out and many of us had to just buy one.  After ruining several quarters on deer, I went back to my 308 and mostly take neck shots.  Mostly because I don;t like to track deer and my knees are worn-out so I don;t like tracking deer!


----------



## apkorda (Nov 1, 2015)

Not sure how much meat was ruined - I do not self-process...this guy was light on the hoof at 128# and only returned 39.2# meat which seems about 15# light...

however, this guy was slap full of acorns and acorn paste too...


----------



## sorrydog (Nov 1, 2015)

apkorda said:


> Not sure how much meat was ruined - I do not self-process...this guy was light on the hoof at 128# and only returned 39.2# meat which seems about 15# light...
> 
> however, this guy was slap full of acorns and acorn paste too...



Mine too full of acorns.  This is the first week they've been coming in food plots and eating corn and beans.  However their not staying long.  My clay peas are the highest they've ever been.  The one doe I watched finally eat some of them before I shot the other one.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 1, 2015)

My 308 shoots the power points into 1 inch. I found a ton of them at Academy.


----------

